# DOOA Neo Glass Wabi-Kusa



## Julie7778 (Apr 21, 2015)

Looks super clean and neat! Love how it looks in the room. Hope to see more from you soon!


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

any updates?


----------

